# MY BABY IS DEAD



## josie oak (Aug 2, 2012)

MY POOR BABY IS DEAD HE JUST DIED IN MY HANDS I CANT STOP CRYING MY BABY IS DEAD OH MY GOD OH MY GID OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry  for your loss, hugs


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your baby. I have followed your story and know how you have worried about him. constantly and loved him dearly. It is so sad that this precious little boy may have become a victim because of people who do not care about the health and well-being of hedgies and all animals.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Amculck (Sep 27, 2011)

My Timmy died today too. Sorry for your loss


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear about Pumpkin. I have read through your old posts and it sounds like you did everything you could have done for the poor little guy. I hope that you can take comfort in the fact that you were there for him and cared for him through his brief life. You were there holding him in the end. I know how awful it is because my first hedgehog Snoball (lil' peeps) died while I was holding her too and took her last gasps. I even tried to give her mouth to mouth! I hope I didn't scare her even more. My friend was there too and he was on the phone with the vet while I was crying my eyes out and trying desperately to help her.
I guess all you can do is think that you were there for him when he passed. I feel fortunate that I was there and not out and about doing something else at that time.
He was only in your life for a little while but I am sure he knew that you loved him and were trying to do everything you could to help him.
I am so sorry,
Susan H. :|


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. You did everything you could


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh sweetie, you're in shock. 
I'm crying as I type this, as I saw his photos you posted and it sounds like he had a bad start in life. If it wasn't for you, he wouldn't have known all the love he had and all the care you put into him. Please know you did your best and sometime's we there's just no more we can do for them but love them and make their life comfortable. He passed in the hands that loved him the most. Alot of little one's don't even have that much. My heart goes out to you. ((HUGS)))
Rochelle.


----------



## direwolf (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your hedgie looked absolutely adorable from what I saw in your previous posts and I am sure you gave him so much happiness, being such a sweet owner to him. I wish I could give you a big hug!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Ohhh Pumpkin... :CCCCC
RIP. <3
He's in a better place... so so sorry for your loss..


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that Pumpkin has died! I am so sorry for your loss! I hope Pumpkin is well in Hedgie Heaven gobbling up mealworms. You have been a good owner to him. Big hugs!!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------

